# UPDATE: Placed-golden in lagotee indiana needs rehomed



## CHANCE (May 10, 2007)

I saw this on craigslist male born in 2016


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Can you post the link for the ad, any more info, pictures??


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

I’m not far from here, but cannot find the original ad.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

BrianO said:


> I’m not far from here, but cannot find the original ad.


I couldn't find it either


----------



## CHANCE (May 10, 2007)

The ad was flagged because she wanted a fee but I saw his picture he was very cute just call the number I wanted someone close to go see him


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

My rescue pulls from Indiana. I will let them know.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I have been in touch with the number listed and she is open to talking to As Good as Gold. Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

jennretz said:


> I have been in touch with the number listed and she is open to talking to As Good as Gold. Thank you for sharing this.


Thanks Jennretz!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

As Good as Gold was willing to bring this boy in, but they decided to rehome to a family in Indiana.


----------

